# 7000 SGD before tax



## nrameshin

Hi,

Is 7000 SGD per month before tax + medical is a considered a good salary in Singapore for a bachelor? I have checked on various sites and some ppl say its good and some say its just ok! :confused2:


----------



## WonderLust

nrameshin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is 7000 SGD per month before tax + medical is a considered a good salary in Singapore for a bachelor? I have checked on various sites and some ppl say its good and some say its just ok! :confused2:


Why don't I list down the key areas of leakage and you do the math yourself?

Public housing Accomodation - $450 (shared room) $600-$900 (single room ) 
Private housing Accomodation - $600 (shared room) $700 - $1100 (single room)

Food - $800/mth

Medical Insurance - $600/year = $50/mth

Entertainment = variable

In any case, you will be able to save at least $1500 SGD every month.


----------



## nrameshin

WonderLust said:


> Why don't I list down the key areas of leakage and you do the math yourself?
> 
> Public housing Accomodation - $450 (shared room) $600-$900 (single room )
> Private housing Accomodation - $600 (shared room) $700 - $1100 (single room)
> 
> Food - $800/mth
> 
> Medical Insurance - $600/year = $50/mth
> 
> Entertainment = variable
> 
> In any case, you will be able to save at least $1500 SGD every month.


Thanks! 1500 is that all I would be able to save? How did you arrive at this figure? My company would be paying for my medical insurance cover. How much would go in tax?


----------



## simonsays

nrameshin: wonderlust is too generous: well, if you take a common room, i.e. your own room with shared toilet - it is now shooting up to 800 per month .. and for master room-room with attached toilet, goes to 1000 upwards ..

A rough sketch:

Room 1,000
Food 1,000 (if you are only stuck with "INDIAN FOOD" and not the localised, this is just about enough .. )
Travel 300 - if you find a room near your work place ..
Internet / cable / phone : 300
Medical - Outpatient, company pays, anything bigger is out of your pocket.

So, yes, roughly, if you don't smoke, don't drink, you can make do in 4,000 $ .. oh, if you drink, a bottle of Whiskey can set you back in bars, between 150 $ to 300 $ depending upon the bar, and well, if you drink at home, 40 $ onwards ..

Smokes ? well, 12$ for a pack .. 

Want to see a Sonu Nigam Concert ? well, keep aside 300 $ - See Russell Peters ? keep aside 300 $ - See A R Rahman ? 300 $ ..

Nah, I am being a bit cruel. yes, if you are the type whose only objective is to SAVE, SAVE, SAVE, SAVE .. 

Yah, you can make do at the 4,000 $ and save the balance.

And if you are compelled to find an apartment near work place, due to working hours, late nights, etc. etc, and there are only condos near your work place, well, a common room can go upto 2,000 or more .. and master room - 2500 or more ..

And live in the city = expensive food.

Now, if you are like me, and don't frown on native food, I can make do with a 3$ sandwich + tea for breakfast, a healthy meal for 6 $ for lunch, and 4 $ or so for dinner.

Now, if I am the very finicky Indian type, my breakfast will cost me 4$ to 5$ at "INDIAN" food places, lunch can waver between 7$ to 12$ and dinner, likewise .. 

Well, I let the occasional steak to once a week or so, not that i budget it .. but if I eat steak everyday, a good steak can set you back 12 $ to 15 $ upwards.

Makes sense ?

Oh, Income tax ? i think you can calculate it yourself, at www.iras.gov.sg

And .. if you are the type who decides on the amount to be saved, before living .. then even 12,000 may not enough says me .. 

On the other hand, remember, that the average Singaporean (with all the hoo ha about their being charged low interest on property etc. etc) make do with 3,000 pm or so .. And so do a majority of Foreigners, Filipinos, Indonesians, Indians, Malaysians and all on S Pass earning below 2500 and are happy and life a good life and save enough for annual vacation and also to buy property back home ..

if you are the person who wants to experience Singapore .. come here.

if you are totally focussed only in Saving, well, maybe you are earning more back home ? Then Singapore may not be the choice for you ..

Add to it that salaries are falling .. better off you don't come over I guess .. 

Nope - Not rubbing it in .. harsh facts in today's Globalised world .. there are cheaper people to do your job ..


----------



## simonsays

PS: You pay your own tax here, so your employer is not liable .. Salary is before tax ..


----------



## shirley3090

That's insane


----------



## nrameshin

you mean the cost of living?


----------



## shirley3090

Yeah. That's not cheap at all. 1usd=1.2sgd. 4000sgd=3333usd. Equals to a normal teachers


----------



## simonsays

shirley3090 said:


> Yeah. That's not cheap at all. 1usd=1.2sgd. 4000sgd=3333usd. Equals to a normal teachers


I think our friend quote in SGD !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simonsays

batang_xp: I hope you are not stirring up something here .. the mention of a remote site does work in favour of 'Search Engines' and you may done the damage yourself !!!


----------



## Abdou

What ecureilx said is true I do agree


----------



## Abdou

By the way, saving money in singapore requires hard and a very strong intention and action to avoid many things ...


----------



## aki3978

*Hi*

Hi,

Just tell me the job & I will do it for 7K SGD ... ;-)

I have 11 years experience in the shipping industry & looking for a job in Singapore.
If anyone has any leads, please help & advise on aakash_ahuja @ hotmail


----------

